# Motherboard cooling issue? Help with ideas on how to cool?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have an asus p5n-t motherboard and 1.86ghz core2 cpu..

My setup is in a 10x10 office, with 2 windows.. so the temps in here tend to rise to 80 degrees at the level where the computer now sites.

I use the asus probe tool and i have noticed the motherboard temperatures get as high as 118 f. I'm guessing i really want this at 112 or lower.

I did find that if i sprayed some air from an air can in the area around the ram, that the temp went down to 107 after about 20 seconds.

I already have 2 fans in the rear sucking air out and two in the front and one under the psu. There really isnt another "slot" or area to stick a fan, unless i velcro one next to the ram sideways (blowing towards the back perhaps?)..

Here are two photos of the situation:

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff54/markm75/P1000968.jpg

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff54/markm75/P1000969.jpg

Short of cutting a hole to the outside and installing a small fan on a switch to suck the hot air out of the room itself.. putting this fan inside by the ram is all i can think of, but i havent done much with cooling..

So in short.. any other ideas, or would finding a fan and putting it sideways there help or just blow the air around instead (i normally do have the case side on, even with the side off its gone up to 118).

*I hope that day after day of 24/7 at 114 to 118 isnt doing alot of harm (for now)..

Thanks


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep in mind most techs use celsius when talking computer temps,,,,,,,, 118f converts to 47c,,,,, at 47c will not hurt your computer its just when you see 60c+ that things get a bit hot.

Now you mentioned the motherboard temp running at this temp how about the cpu temp whats that at?

Typically depending on the motherboard the motherboard temp can be somewhat higher then the cpu and thats ok and given your room temp of 80F you maybe ok providing your cpu temp is well below 60C.

Another thing to consider with temps is the stress the computer is under, say for instance if your running alot of stressfull tasks that have the cpu at 100% and you have a 47C temp at a room temp of 80C, that ain't bad under these conditions and I would say additional cooling with the exception of air conditioning in the room is not necassary


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, it isn't really too bad, but really your wanting all your temps below 40C.
A quality heatsink & fan on the processor is a must; you don't mention your CPU temps?
Ensure that the fans at the front of the case, are taking air in, and likewise the rear fans are taking air out.
The cables should be tidy, and placed appropriately to give as clear a path as possible between the front and rear fans. And the case should be closed.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

My current CPU is about 41 cels... about 105 f; My MB is at 114 F or 47 C as of right now.. 

I can feel air coming off the 2 front fans, but not much.. say 1/2 of air coming off them.. ill have to take the front cover off and see if it may be clogged with dirt, preventing better air flow perhaps.. 

Some day i may have someone cut that hole up there behind the case on the wall to the left which goes to the outside.. i'm guessing with a fan in there sucking the air out.. this will make the room temp drop about 10 degrees.. to where it should be.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I have an antec 900 case. We dont use AC much of the summer here, 80F is considered cool in our house. I had ambients in the 90's and still had CPU temps around 40C on stock cooler and ~35-40 C northbridge.

While high, i think your temps are right in line with your ambients. while a high airflow case like the 900 or TT armor would probably greatly help your situation, maybe new fans would/could be a compromise.

Looking at the pics, i'm guessing you have 80mm rear fans and either 80 or 92mm front fans?

what are the PCI devices with the black boxes? Looking, my guess is some RAID or gfx units?

honestly, my suggestion is a thermaltake armor. opt for the side fan.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

You shouldnt feel air coming off the front fans. Air should be going into the case through the front fans. The rear fans push the hot air out. This is typical because often times a cheap air filter is slid up in front of the front fans to catch bigger debris. But in any event these fans are father away from your components so less likey to dump debris onto em. Double check and make sure the fans are blowing the right way.


----------

